# bullet suggestions for BAR



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently bought a Browning bar in a .270cal an was wondering what bullets other owners were getting the best accuracy with? I tried the hornady sst in a 130grain an a winchester powermax in a 130grain also an they just aren't sticking to tightly on the paper! Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bar*

federal fusion 130 grain


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

You definitely have a good idea trying to get ideas from others with the same gun, but that is just a starting place. Every gun will "like" a different ammo (even within the same model and configuration). Your best bet is to get several different loads (the more the better) and take it to the range and shoot a couple groups from sandbags of each and see what shoots best.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

150 grain Remington Corelok.................now I havent shot my 270 in a couple years, but those were the bullets knocking them down for me.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

T-REX said:


> I recently bought a Browning bar in a .270cal an was wondering what bullets other owners were getting the best accuracy with? I tried the hornady sst in a 130grain an a winchester powermax in a 130grain also an they just aren't sticking to tightly on the paper! Thanks for any suggestions!


What's your grouping size? A BAR is accurate for an autoloader, but don't expect the bullet holes to touch each other at 100yds. I use Remington CoreLokts in all my BARs (.243, .270, 30/06) and get acceptable accuracy.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Caspr21 said:


> 150 grain Remington Corelok.................now I havent shot my 270 in a couple years, but those were the bullets knocking them down for me.


+1 Can't go wrong - and cheap.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*130 vs 150*

JMSUN is right on. I know two different people with 270's and their guns will only shoot the 150's. 
Your question was reguarding "accuracy" so I will also simply say,shoot the bullet that is most accurate. A 270 pushing ANYTHING will hammer the smaller Fla deer and hogs if the bullet is placed properly. --- SAWMAN


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice fellas I know I'm not goin to get great groups out of a auto but I would like to squeeze all the accuracy out that I can!!


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

i have the browning 30-06 depending on the fundage at the the time im buying rounds i ether shoot the Remington core locks 180 gr or the winchester 180 gr silver ballistic tips . i prefer the ballistic tips how ever ether round will drop a deer and there not to much of a difference when shooting on paper that i have seen . i mean its a auto loader with mass produced ammo so your not going to be stacking rounds on top of each other but i figure 1/4 -1/2 inch group is fine for hunting . hope it helps.

Know i have only owned this weapon for about 2 yrs so there only been maybe 5 boxes threw it 2nd hand weapon from a family friend he fired one round out of it and i bought it from him older gentleman to much recoil . He sold it to me if i remember correctly 550 bucks . Know i maintain all my weapons correctly and break them down and clean them all correctly except this browning for the simple reason i cant find a exposed screw or any thing to take the for end off and break it completely down .so all i can really do is run a bore brush down it oil it and clean the chamber the best i can since i cant break it completely down . Does any one know were i can find a parts break down of these weapon or can some one just tell me how to break it down ?


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Topdawg, 
Does it have a sling mounted? The screw might have been replaced with a swivel stud... The stud is the screw to remove now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Remington CoreLokts


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bar*

like everybody else has said every gun is different but for some reason mine only likes 130 grain federal fusions and I dont understand the bullet hole not touching remark cause mine will put 5 in a quater at 200 yards off the bench and I have had it for almost 20 years


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

D_Shane said:


> Topdawg,
> Does it have a sling mounted? The screw might have been replaced with a swivel stud... The stud is the screw to remove now.


yea it does have a sling mount . so i will try that i never actually thought about it being a swivel stud thanks .


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Wow !!!*

billin, sooooooo your BAR will shoot 5 shot groups into 1/3rd MOA @200yds. Sounds....................great !! ---- SAWMAN


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

May find a manual for it here

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

oops ! :whistling:


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 4 BAR and the Fusion is my bullet of choice for sure...


----------

